# Changing propane suppliers



## Later (Feb 26, 2010)

I have been with one propane dealer for years but cannot afford what they are charging, about $1 more than other suppliers in the area. When changing from one supplier to another what happens with the gas remaining in the old tank?  Does the new supplier remove the propane from the old tank or should I try to get a refund from the previous supplier.


----------



## woodsman23 (Feb 27, 2010)

1st who owns the tanks, if your current supplier owns them then they will credit you with whats remaining. If you own the tanks you own the propane in them. Your current supplier will take the tank away propane and all if they own it. If not you own it.

try this place for propane   www.tpsfuel.com


----------



## Later (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the information. They own the tank. We are one lake away from Silver Creek.


----------



## btuser (Mar 8, 2010)

I go cheated when they took their tanks back.  Both tanks were completely full.  By that I mean 2-250g tanks 80% full means 400 gallons.  When they credited me 3 months later, not only did they tell me 80% of 400 gallons (those are 200 gallon tanks sir) but gave me the lowest price I've ever experienced per gallon.  I told them if it was that cheap I wouldn't have asked them to take the tanks away!

I accused them of market timing and told them I either wanted the price when they picked up the tanks or when they wrote the check, because there was a $1.32 difference between what I paid and what they gave.   I got a "what?"  and kept going to my other gripe, about how a receipt at pickup could say "full" and then get a credit for 360 gallons (EXACTLY 360 gallons, strange) on 2 tanks that were 250 gallons each.  "They're 200 gallon tanks sir, they hold 200 gallons."  They accused me of using my pool heater in Feb.

I call every Friday.  They're getting good at avoiding me, and I'm running out of phone numbers they don't recognize.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 8, 2010)

try *67 before calling.  Also, I've always preferred going in and "talking" in person when the phone calls dont work.


----------



## John_M (Mar 8, 2010)

Retired Guy and btuser, On this site, do a search for "propane" or something similar. You will not be surprised at the number of horrible experiences some members here have had with propane suppliers. Many of their experiences are similar to yours. Many are much worse. If I recall correctly, most of those complaints originated in NY and the New England states. Saw on local (Albany/Schenectady area) TV about a week ago that one supplier, within one month,  almost doubled the price of his propane to $5.58 per gallon. This was an absolute rip-off of a long time and elderly customer. These are cases in which dishonesty and abuse have no limits to some (and fortunately few) business people. 

I purchsed my own 1,000 gallon buried tank. I can choose any propane supplier I want. My current supplier has been fair with me these last five years so I've stuck with him. The moment I feel he is abusing our business relationship (and I hope he doesn't) I'll start looking for a different supplier. Good luck to you both. John_M


----------



## RPK1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a buddy that has been in the propane business a long time.  He has told me that when a customer changes suppliers the company that ownes the tank will come out and fill it up. Now, based on much gas was used to fill the tank they will know exactly how much propane was in the tank.  No doubt they will screw you on the price per gallon but the quantity will be accurate.

RPK


----------

